# 24 hr flu



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

I know this is a strange place to post this, but I was reading that there's no such thing as the 24 hour flu and it's really just food poisoning. how can this be? 
my oversized family has fallen like dominoes one after the other about every 3 days. sounds like a virus to me. Love is patient, love is kind, love is having your spouse throw a blanket on you while you are curled up shivering in the bathroom floor
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

The "24 hour flu" is just a common term for an illness that lasts that long, but isn't by definition the flu. Yes, you can get a viral infection similar to the flu for 24 hours, but it's not really the "flu", we just tend to call it that.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

It is most likely viral gastroenteritis. It can be called "food poisoning" because it can be spread by ill food handlers. It is spread among family members via fecal - oral contamination. Since it is a tiny virus, it can be spread by very little contamination. Unless everyone washes for a lengthy and vigorous amount of time, it can spread on the hands.

You can look at Dr Wikipedia here: Gastroenteritis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Those are the worst, because everyone is sick so no caregivers. Or one sick caregiver being extra brave. Take care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

We've gone through it a couple of times. Fortunately we've always had it in sequence instead of all at once. 

I got it one time from work, and I did manage to avoid giving it to anybody else by being extra careful to wash well and avoid going near anybody's food.


----------

